# ACDelco's Restore and Ride Challenge - Which AutoGuide.com Editor Will Win It All?



## hholm350 (Dec 26, 2017)

Best of luck to all the competitors!!!


----------



## hholm350 (Dec 26, 2017)

Excited to see which competitor comes out on top and takes it home!

-Hank
Owner @ Provo 24/7 Towing


----------

